# Earthquake...



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

My wife texted me this morning from Florida asking if I felt an earthquake, I said yes it happened at 7:17 I took note of the time soon as I felt it. She said her nurse network 35 miles from me was texting each other and they felt it too. 

Supposedly it was centered in Missouri - anyone else feel it?


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2016)

Didn't make it down here that I know of. Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 3, 2016)

Not here but my fishing forum is talking about feeling it in Keller, TX


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 3, 2016)

We felt it up here in Oklahoma lasted for about 45 seconds. I was on the front porch on a swing and it made it start swaying. Went in the house and mirrors was swaying on the walls.Pretty cool. first one I ever felt. I am up here dove hunting but no luck aint many birds around the farm. Gonna be processing a few Turkeys today for the freezer. Have a vibrating day my fellow WB's!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> We felt it up here in Oklahoma lasted for about 45 seconds. I was on the front porch on a swing and it made it start swaying. Went in the house and mirrors was swaying on the walls.Pretty cool. first one I ever felt. I am up here dove hunting but no luck aint many birds around the farm. Gonna be processing a few Turkeys today for the freezer. Have a vibrating day my fellow WB's!!



Stay safe Rodney, hope some birds appear. Tony


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 3, 2016)

OK I confess. I tested out my new potato cannon last night.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 3, 2016)

News says it was a 5.6 mag east of Enid Oklahoma. Somebody might want to check on Doc!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Supposedly it was centered in Missouri - anyone else feel it?




Tony farted.....
@Tclem

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2016)

@DKMD, still with us Doc?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

My wife commented at just after 7AM that the house felt like it was next to train tracks (the nearest train is about 30 miles away). Read the news later and wondering if that was what she felt. We're a bit far north for it but they did report feeling it in Des Moines so I guess it is possible.


----------



## CWS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hope of you fellows are ok.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

Ok, My wife isn't nuts. reports are saying that the quake WAS felt up into MN.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> @DKMD, still with us Doc?



We're all good. That's the strongest quake I've ever felt. Both kids jumped in the bed along with the two big dogs when the quake happened causing minor testicular injuries, but otherwise, there's no damage around here that I can see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Ok, My wife isn't nuts. reports are saying that the quake WAS felt up into MN.



You realize that those two things aren't necessarily related, right?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> We're all good. That's the strongest quake I've ever felt. Both kids jumped in the bed along with the two big dogs when the quake happened causing minor testicular injuries, but otherwise, there's no damage around here that I can see.



That's just nuts!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

I had already been up but had laid back down to wait on the pot to finish brewing - there's only 1 cup left in the this morning and that's just a tease. I was in that halfway lala land when the bed started shaking. I'm a lucid dreamer so was enjoying the ride thinking I was dreaming. After it didn't stop I told myself to wake up fully and sure enough planet earth really was shaking! 
Anyone who's ever lived in Japan as long as I did has no idea how many shakers they've been through, and I was in ones that got my attention. This one wasn't scary but since we never get them it was little unnerving after the fact. 

It made me kind of wax nostalgic after a while though.


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)

I was in N.Hollywood in 94 when the Northridge quake happened. Crazy things....


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> We're all good. That's the strongest quake I've ever felt. Both kids jumped in the bed along with the two big dogs when the quake happened causing minor testicular injuries, but otherwise, there's no damage around here that I can see.



Hope the dogs nards are feeling better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Brink said:


> Hope the dogs nards are feeling better


Boys have penises and girls have vaginas... Stoopid monkeys!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Boys have penises and girls have vaginas... Stoopid monkeys!



My grandson calls em Virginias....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> My grandson calls em Virginias....


They're just 'ginas(with a long I sound) to my kids. Nibbles and 'ginas...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> We're all good. That's the strongest quake I've ever felt. Both kids jumped in the bed along with the two big dogs when the quake happened causing minor testicular injuries, but otherwise, there's no damage around here that I can see.



No mention of boy dogs, or boy kids. 
Nope read it twice.
My assumption was kids jumped in after dogs. And dogs took the brunt of it.
Guess I'm stoopid for assuming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

Giiiiina's, nards, penises, nibbles, all this food talk is making me hungry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Boys have penises and girls have vaginas... Stoopid monkeys!



But at least it's not a toomah.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> We're all good. That's the strongest quake I've ever felt. Both kids jumped in the bed along with the two big dogs when the quake happened causing minor testicular injuries, but otherwise, there's no damage around here that I can see.




Suppose fracking may had anything to do with it??


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My wife texted me this morning from Florida asking if I felt an earthquake, I said yes it happened at 7:17 I took note of the time soon as I felt it. She said her nurse network 35 miles from me was texting each other and they felt it too.
> 
> Supposedly it was centered in Missouri - anyone else feel it?




I'm here in Florida with your wife an I didn't feel a thing!!??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I'm here in Florida with your wife an I didn't feel a thing!!??



That doesn't sound right.... @Spinartist - If you see a leprechaun with an ax behind you, I'd recommend running.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> That doesn't sound right.... @Spinartist - If you see a leprechaun with an ax behind you, I'd recommend running.




I meant in the same state. Any ways, leprechauns have short legs.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 3, 2016)

My parents are on day 2 of a 3 week tour around the country. They were in Oklahoma this morning and felt it. Well, apparently my mom did, but my dad thought she was mistaken until he saw the news.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I meant in the same state. Any ways, leprechauns have short legs.



So that's why she's in Florida with the big league-ers and I am here in Texas paying for her frolicking? My short . . . legs? 

You're a big damn help! I ain't taking any of your lathe courses you'll use me as the butt of all your short jokes. 

_Class, here's a piece of scrap that we can use to make a jamb chuck with just watch how easy this is . . . oh, wait, this piece of wood is too short it's the same length as Kevin's . . . . . well never mind we need a longer piece of scrap! Oh yes, this 2 inch piece will work just fine!!! _

Nope, I ain't taking any of your turning courses they will all just turn me red with angry and green with envy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So that's why she's in Florida with the big league-ers and I am here in Texas paying for her frolicking? My short . . . legs?
> 
> You're a big damn help! I ain't taking any of your lathe courses you'll use me as the butt of all your short jokes.
> 
> ...



But you'll be ready for Christmas!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> But you'll be ready for Christmas!



And I'll be the stocking stuffer.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Suppose fracking may had anything to do with it??



I'm no expert on geology, but the waste water wells have been implicated.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

I dang sure am no expert on anything especially fracking, but I have a hard time understanding how fracking in Missouri or Oklahoma can shake the big cedar, pine, and osage timbers in my house in north Texas. I don't think we have an aquifer in common do we?

And I'm not defending the oil industry just because I'm Texan - I don't think we have any business being dependent on petroleum to power the engine of the world.

Sincerely, John Galt.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I dang sure am no expert on anything especially fracking, but I have a hard time understanding how fracking in Missouri or Oklahoma can shake the big cedar, pine, and osage timbers in my house in north Texas.



I assume it's the same way a boat moving on a lake makes the boats near the shore move around... Kinetic energy waves.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I assume it's the same way a boat moving on a lake makes the boats near the shore move around... Kinetic energy waves.



I'm not playing dumb. I know a little bit about geology (stress little) but that makes no sense to me. Even Massive earthquakes that destroy only a few square mile are usually only felt hundreds of miles away at orders of magnitude way less. This one was felt thousands of miles across with no major damage anywhere. I just can't reckon it in my brain. Something is weird about this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not playing dumb. I know a little bit about geology (stress little) but that makes no sense to me. Even Massive earthquakes that destroy only a few square mile are usually only felt hundreds of miles away at orders of magnitude way less. This one was felt thousands of miles across with no major damage anywhere. I just can't reckon it in my brain. Something is weird about this one.



It is strange because this morning's quake was relatively shallow, and I've read that deeper quakes are typically felt at long distances.

Maybe you felt the concussion from my dog pouncing on my testicles...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Actually I wonder if we share a common fault line?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Actually I wonder if we share a common fault line?



Bite me. Oops! I meant to say might be!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 4, 2016)

Earthquakes in the west are a result of plate tectonics. In the east, it's way different. Quakes are a result of fractures in the bedrock. There are fewer known faults in the east so the location of quakes are less predictable, unlike the San Andreas fault in CA. Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2016)

Personally, I hate to admit it but 4 of the grandkids are in Blanchard, Ok. I think they are responsible for it- They are Very noisy.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

